# Big Change in Pittsburgh Market



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

The FCC has decided to change ch.16 from Non-Commercial Educational to Commercial. WQED will sell WQEX-16 for $20million to Shooting Star who will turn channel 16 into a locally owned PAX affiliate. 

The FCC did say that they will look at adding another NCE allocation in addition to a few more commercial allocations to the Pittsburgh area after the DTV transition. It was noted that Pittsburgh which had only 7 commercial stations (as of today WQEX-16 is an NCE operating on a commercial allocation bringing the number upto 8) had far fewer commercial stations than markets of comparable size. Hopefully after the transition we will get another NCE allocation along with a couple more commercial allocations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bryan27 _
> *a(nother) locally owned PAX affiliate.
> *


Oh, boy! Just what Pittsburgh was missing.

(Little Joe) I've got a flair for women everywhere --Bonanza!
(Hoss) Bonanza! (Barks and howls)
(All three) I'm not afraid of any pretty maid -- Bonanza! 
Bonanza!
But when I give a kiss to any little miss
She'll learn a lot from me
(Ben) I'm not afraid of any pretty maid -- Bonanza!
(All three) Bonanza!
When I give a kiss to any little miss
She'll learn a lot from me
Hair of brown, hair of gold
I take what I see
We're not a one to saddle up and run -- Bonanza! Bonanza!
Any one of us who starts a little fuss
Knows he can count on me
One for four, four for one
This we guarantee
We got a right to pick a little fight -- Bonanza! Bonanza!
If anyone fights any one of us
He's gotta fight with me!


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

At least it won't be a Paxson owned PAX station. Shooting Star is owned by a woman and a Pittsburgh native. There is talk that in addition to PAX programming the station will air locally produced public affairs and women's issue programming. So, hopefully there will be something on other than paid programming like on the National PAX Feed.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

News


----------

